# big plow,big salter and small half ton truck



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

p.s. its not my truck but one day my half ton may look like this


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Its a vee truck with a plow,


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

i like how the step rail stayed straight


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

Isn't that a back-up for lowering the plow when the hydraulics fail?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's the new down pressure system for snow plows.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

tailboardtech;1246932 said:


> i like how the step rail stayed straight


Its holding it together


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

grandview;1246941 said:


> That's the new down pressure system for snow plows.


westerns new back dragging feature.. scrapes like no other.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

I thought it was supposed to do that.... mine does... What's wrong I don't see it?!

haha


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Ive seen these before, its an articulating truck. Helps when going around corners so your not running over your windrow of snow. In this case they welded the hinge on wrong though. Rookie mistake!


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

do you finish your route then go see the welder?


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

maverjohn;1246929 said:


> Its a vee truck with a plow,


:laughing::laughing:ahahaha


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

no, that model was only around for a few years, it was Chevy's answer to people looking for a 1/2 ton dump truck. It looks like a site truck, I park my dump with the box tilted so it doesn't hold water too. Thumbs Up


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

MCW is looking for a dump truck. Here ya go Mike.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

we use a 1/2 ton for invoice deliveries...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Hahahahahaha, its the river cross edition! Keeps all the water outta the cab!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Surprised that's happening to a GM :whistling::whistling:


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

cj7plowing;1247134 said:


> do you finish your route then go see the welder?


Might as well finish. Whats the worst that could happen? 

Imagine being the Triple A guy that got that call...


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

Load up the tool box with concrete, get all your buddies to climb in the cab. Once its down, duct tape the two halves together


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Bet the front has gussets welded in though!


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

I want a down pressure system like that, LMAO!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1247249 said:


> MCW is looking for a dump truck. Here ya go Mike.


HAHAHA ya know, when i saw the pic i was so excited thinking it was for sale....would meet my needs perfectly  :laughing:


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

it just props you up a bit so you can see the front of the plow a bit better! :laughing:


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

The new cab-forward design!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

What a great laugh!


----------

